# Logitech Darkfield Sensor auslesen



## Krumnix (19 April 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe hier eine Logitech Darkfield Maus und würde gerne das erkennende Feld auslesen. 
Also alles, was der Sensor gerade erkennt.

Ist das möglich? Wo finde ich weitere Informationen?
Gibs ne SDK von Logitech dazu? 

Gruß


----------

